# Ferodo DS2500 Pads? Are they noisy?



## TdiRacing (Apr 22, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has any impressions of these pads? More concerned about noise level, ie do they squeal like mad or is it livable on the street?
Had Hawk HP+ pads and liked the bite, but the noise was ridiculous and had to take them out.


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: Ferodo DS2500 Pads? Are they noisy? (TdiRacing)*

I ran them for a while and had no problems with excessive noise. Certainly quiter than the HP+.


----------



## TdiRacing (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Ferodo DS2500 Pads? Are they noisy? (IJM)*

Cool. The HP+ were so bad unless they were really hot.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Ferodo DS2500 Pads? Are they noisy? (TdiRacing)*

Very quiet, very good bite and feel. Probably the best brake pad I've used. These pads dust like hell. Be prepared.


----------



## TdiRacing (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Ferodo DS2500 Pads? Are they noisy? (crrdslcvr6)*

Thanks just ordered some.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Ferodo DS2500 Pads? Are they noisy? (TdiRacing)*

Agreed - lots of dust, but far less noise than HP+. You need to give them one good stab on the brake pedal to warm them up in the morning - other than that, you're good to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TdiRacing (Apr 22, 2004)

I don't mind dust, just hate the noise/squealing that the HP+ made. Those were really ridiculous. After two days I had to take them out because people would say " I think your brakes need replaced man..."


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

mine have started squeeling as of late, but i think its because i've burned off that red anti squeel!
hahah


----------



## TdiRacing (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Mortal_Wombat)*

But it is not really bad right? Hope not. Got mine on the way already.


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

with the windows up i can't hear it
down they can be heard
but like i said i run the **** out of my brakes and im pretty sure i baked off the antisqueel


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (TdiRacing)*

I use a high temp anti seize paste when installing brakes. Keeps things very quiet.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: (crrdslcvr6)*

I ran the HP+ and now have the DS2500. Like others said, they are much quieter. I'm not sure I'll replace them with 2500's again, though. I'll have to make that decision sometime in the summer.


----------



## TdiRacing (Apr 22, 2004)

I got these pads in today but did not have a chance to bed them in yet. Initial slow driving with new rotors, so hope to get them set in tomorrow.


----------



## TdiRacing (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Ferodo DS2500 Pads? Are they noisy? (TdiRacing)*

I like these pads, but they have less bite than the HP+ pads. Those would really grab. These make no noise as of yet. Just the grab feels similar to a stock pad????
I have not really had them hot yet, so maybe then need to heat?
I like them and am happy so far. Hope to try them at a track day in may.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Ferodo DS2500 Pads? Are they noisy? (TdiRacing)*

I used those pads quite a few years ago. Initially, I had the same problem. I called the place I bought them from and told them. The told me I have to really light them up to bed them in. I took the car on 287 at 3AM. 90 MPH then brake HARD. The car faded, the brakes felt worse then before. I called it a night and when I took the car out the following day they were amazing. I never used HP+ so I can't compare.


----------



## TdiRacing (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Ferodo DS2500 Pads? Are they noisy? (crrdslcvr6)*

YEah I will try that. I have had my 4 year old in the car and no plce to bed them in. Will have to get them hot and see what happens. I loved my Ds3000 pads. They really had a lot of bite, but Race only pads


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Ferodo DS2500 Pads? Are they noisy? (TdiRacing)*

Cool. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## TdiRacing (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Ferodo DS2500 Pads? Are they noisy? (TdiRacing)*

I bedded them in good, and there is not a big change in bite. They definitely work well when they have some heat in them. Happy with them. No noise as of yet.
The HP+ pads had a lot more grab to them for the amount of pedal pressure. Weird because the coefficient is higher for the Ds2500.
Hope to get them out to the track and see how they work out. May get dedicated race pads again if they end up fading on me.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Ferodo DS2500 Pads? Are they noisy? (TdiRacing)*

If they fade on the track you will need a dedicated race pad. Ferodo makes the DS3000, or you can continue using Hawk pads. Hope things work out!!


----------



## TdiRacing (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Ferodo DS2500 Pads? Are they noisy? (TdiRacing)*

They are definitely getting better as the go though some heat cycling. Very happy with them now.


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Ferodo DS2500 Pads? Are they noisy? (TdiRacing)*

keep updating. let us know how the rotor wear is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TdiRacing (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Ferodo DS2500 Pads? Are they noisy? (white_r!ce)*

Well have some miles on these now and one track day in the rain, so did not heat them up that much.
I really like them. Have good bite in the cold. Gets better as they heat up some.
Noise is very minimal. were a bit noisy on the ride home from the track, but has been quiet since.
They do dust quite a bit, but i can deal with that.
Rotor wear is minimal. I think these are awesome for what I use them for. Hope to get a dry track day in soon to see how they do on the track.


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

aren't they?
i <3 mine


----------



## TdiRacing (Apr 22, 2004)

Got about 6k miles on them and they are really great pads. Only thing is they are dusty, but I can live with that. It is scary when i drive cars with the stock pads now.


----------

